# D80 Yeast



## s0615353 (Oct 13, 2012)

I read about Lalvin D80 yeast in winemaker magazine and decided to give it a try on my Syrah/Cab this year. I was so impressed with this strain that I am going to post its praises. When I first opened the package I was a little thrown off because the yeast looks more like the thin noodles of sorbate than a yeast powder. The yeast was a good strong fermenter, it is very tolerant to temperature and high sugar, and gave good ripe fruit flavors to the blend. But the craziest thing of all is that the strain must be denser than usual yeast because it completely settled only one week after fermentation!! Today I racked the wine off of the gross lees and it is already perfectly clear and tastes like it has been ageing for months. I cannot wait to see how this one comes out after it ages through the winter and spring.


----------



## joea132 (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm looking forward to using this on my cabernet Franc this year.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 13, 2012)

Thats a good one especially when blended with D254, supposedly a super winning combo. It has drawbacks though in which it magnifies problems with poor and or unripened fruit so you have to choose it wisely after studying your grapes a bit. Good to hear you had good results with it!


----------



## s0615353 (Oct 14, 2012)

When you say blending you mean fermenting one batch with D80, then fermenting another with D254 and blending together once they are all done. You cannot blend the two yeasts together in the same batch, right? I had heard from others that premium strains really only shine with premium grapes/juice so I made sure to get some Lanza grapes this year to go along with my 6 gallons of syrah juice. There was not one rotten berry in the 38 pd. pack that I bought. The grape clusters were absolutely perfect, and the flavor was classic cab.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes, ferment separately (always) then blend the two together down the road.


----------



## BobF (Oct 14, 2012)

I did D80/D254 this year with juices. Syrah and Malbec, one pail of each with each of the yeasts.

I blended them when going from primaries to carboys. What little I've tasted is awesome for both. But only time will tell the real story.


----------



## Brintk (Oct 14, 2012)

Two years ago I fermented 180 lbs of Petit Verdot grapes (Colavita), half with D-254 and half with D-80. They both fermented to dry with no problems. I then blended (50/50) the individual wines into two carboys and added Enoferm Beta (ML bugs), and 2 oz of French oak and 2 oz of American oak chips to each. 

In July I bottled the two carboys (I really need to get more carboys.) with the intent of aging the wine in the bottles for another year. As usual, during the process of bottling I had some wine left over that begged to be tasted. 

It was addictive. I now wish that I had made twice, or three times. as much because what I have is going fast (I'm down to 31 bottles).


----------



## Mario Dinis (Mar 20, 2019)

I see someone here used D80/D254 for a Syrah/Malbec blend. I'm planning a Syrah/Malbec/Cab Sav blend. Whish of the mentioned yeasts works better with what juice?


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 20, 2019)

Mario Dinis said:


> I see someone here used D80/D254 for a Syrah/Malbec blend. I'm planning a Syrah/Malbec/Cab Sav blend. Whish of the mentioned yeasts works better with what juice?



This is an old thread so I doubt you’ll get a response from previous replies 

I did the 80/254 combo last year on a Malbec. The combo is typically used splitting a batch and then blending together later on for more complexity 
I think the 254 brought out more fruitiness whereas the 80 was deeper/smoother before blending
I’d suggest the 254 in the Malbec and 80 in the Syrah. Cab is a tossup. Really it all is. Eenie meenie Miny mo would work too


----------



## Mario Dinis (Mar 20, 2019)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> This is an old thread so I doubt you’ll get a response from previous replies
> 
> I did the 80/254 combo last year on a Malbec. The combo is typically used splitting a batch and then blending together later on for more complexity
> I think the 254 brought out more fruitiness whereas the 80 was deeper/smoother before blending
> I’d suggest the 254 in the Malbec and 80 in the Syrah. Cab is a tossup. Really it all is. Eenie meenie Miny mo would work too


Thank you so much for your response, that's exactly what I wanted to know.


----------



## Mario Dinis (Mar 20, 2019)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> This is an old thread so I doubt you’ll get a response from previous replies
> 
> I did the 80/254 combo last year on a Malbec. The combo is typically used splitting a batch and then blending together later on for more complexity
> I think the 254 brought out more fruitiness whereas the 80 was deeper/smoother before blending
> I’d suggest the 254 in the Malbec and 80 in the Syrah. Cab is a tossup. Really it all is. Eenie meenie Miny mo would work too


What was the result after the blend?


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 20, 2019)

Mario Dinis said:


> What was the result after the blend?



This thread actually reminded me I need to check. I’ve been so busy recently that I’m losing track of my wines!
Currently it’s still aging. I made it last May. I overoaked a portion I thought but after a few months it’s just about right. I’m gonna taste it tonight. 
I can’t say how much is from the 80/254 combo tho. That’s incredibly difficult for me: to know which characteristics are from yeast vs grapes or other things. But I can say with confidence that it is the best wine I’ve made to date.


----------



## Mario Dinis (Mar 20, 2019)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> This thread actually reminded me I need to check. I’ve been so busy recently that I’m losing track of my wines!
> Currently it’s still aging. I made it last May. I overoaked a portion I thought but after a few months it’s just about right. I’m gonna taste it tonight.
> I can’t say how much is from the 80/254 combo tho. That’s incredibly difficult for me: to know which characteristics are from yeast vs grapes or other things. But I can say with confidence that it is the best wine I’ve made to date.


Awesome. you really helped with my decision. I'm definitely going to use those yeasts on my next batch which will be Malbec, Syrah and Cab Sav. Can't wait for September.


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 20, 2019)

I used em for a Syrah juice bucket as well. The 80 and 254 skins which had the active yeast in em. So whichever one fermented it I’ll never know- but the result was also very good. The Syrah stands tall all by itself. 
Good luck man


----------



## Mario Dinis (Mar 20, 2019)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> I used em for a Syrah juice bucket as well. The 80 and 254 skins which had the active yeast in em. So whichever one fermented it I’ll never know- but the result was also very good. The Syrah stands tall all by itself.
> Good luck man


Thank you


----------



## Mario Dinis (May 17, 2020)

I have a question. I have a split batch of Malbec with D80 and D254 since May 4th fermenting. I know, too long. Since the last two days I've had a SG reading of 1.000 on the D254 and 1.010 on the D80. Started with an open fermentation in the buckets and transferred to carboys under airlock at 1.050. Why you may ask, maybe a glass too many that day. So the question is, am with a stuck fermentation here or wait a little longer? But it's been two weeks. Also, it's in the basement and had the heat on to help.


----------



## 4score (May 18, 2020)

I would transfer back to the bucket and try to get that D80 batch dry. 1.01 is about 2-3 Brix and D80 should complete that under the right conditions. I'd give it a few more days before starting a stuck fermentation protocol.


----------



## Mario Dinis (May 18, 2020)

4score said:


> I would transfer back to the bucket and try to get that D80 batch dry. 1.01 is about 2-3 Brix and D80 should complete that under the right conditions. I'd give it a few more days before starting a stuck fermentation protocol.


Thank you. I'll try that.


----------



## Ajmassa (May 18, 2020)

Under the heat belt the samples could be higher temps then the standard hydrometer 60° calibration. A high 70°s sample would make actual another ~.003 lower. 

also the hydrometer itself could be out. I have 3 and 2 are off. In distilled water one is off by >.006 I think.
So the D254 1.000 could be a bit lower. How’s it taste?

the D80 at 1.010sg (even IF a few ticks lower) is a headscratcher Hopefully you get it dry.

transferring at 1.050 shouldn’t mess with it as long as ya didn’t leave sediment behind.


----------



## Mario Dinis (May 18, 2020)

Ajmassa said:


> Under the heat belt the samples could be higher temps then the standard hydrometer 60° calibration. A high 70°s sample would make actual another ~.003 lower.
> 
> also the hydrometer itself could be out. I have 3 and 2 are off. In distilled water one is off by >.006 I think.
> So the D254 1.000 could be a bit lower. How’s it taste?
> ...


They taste good


----------

